# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Parents trying to kill me. (in the dreams of course)

## kungfurabbits

It doesn't happen a lot but often enough to get me thinking. I've had so many dreams where my parents will all of a sudden turn evil and start coming after me. They aren't really nightmares though because they aren't really scaring me. In my latest one which was a couple of nights ago, I was sitting down watching TV and my mom is upstairs and calls me to put my clothes in my room away. However, I hear her voice like it is upstairs but there is a clone of my mom on the other side of the room I'm in with an evil smirk on her face. Then she comes at me with a weird noise and movements like the thing in the movie "The Grudge" if anybody has seen it. She actually doesn't do anything to me but continue with the noises and actually just poking me while I just continue watching TV. I then decide if I do the exact same thing to her, she'll just go away because she was annoying me. That just ended up ending the dream.
In one of my 8 LD's, they both try to pitchjork and chainsaw me but I dodge them, laugh and push them down the stairs.
Of course there are tons more but I'll just stop here.

In real life, my mom is as overprotective as a mother could possibly be which is why I'm 18 and don't have many friends that I hang out with. (However with college just months away that will change). I'm almost thinking these dreams have occurred over the years because I feel my life is somewhat secluded and I'm mad at my mom about it (but then why would they try to kill me)  :Question:  

So what do you all think?

----------


## think green

I'll take a shot.

Your mom holds a "grudge" because you aren't doing the things she reasonably expects of you--like putting your clothes away?

----------


## The Blue Meanie

> _Originally posted by kungfurabbits_
> *She actually doesn't do anything to me but continue with the noises and actually just poking me while I just continue watching TV. I then decide if I do the exact same thing to her, she'll just go away because she was annoying me.*



It sounds to me, that you think your parents are opressing you.  They don't seem to be violently attacking you, but rather, persistantly bearing down on you.  The fact that you aren't scared of them, and that you seem to try to "shrug them off" in dreams suggest that, more than anything, you're annoyed by them?

This dream indicates a sort of mutually oppositional relationship between you and your parents, your mother especially.  A relationship of annoyance rather than anger...

----------


## think green

Far be it from me to sound like a nagging mother, poke, poke, poke, isn't Mother's Day, like soon?

----------

